# Contrast Billing???



## lcole7465 (Nov 25, 2018)

One of my pain docs has started doing procedures in the office and Fluoro is inclusive to the procedure, would I be able to bill for the contrast (Q9967) or would this be considered inclusive to the Fluoro/procedure as well?


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Apr 29, 2019)

Contrast is bundled, so it may not be billed separately.  It's in the description of 77001 in the CPT manual.


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Apr 30, 2019)

Some insurance bundle Q9967 but I do bill it with my  77002 and 77003 codes and do receive payment.  



Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (May 6, 2019)

It also depends on the procedure.  Those CPT codes that have fluoro bundled also have contrast bundled.


----------

